# Was ersetzen?



## Specialk (16. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

in Hinblick z.B. auf Doom, was würdet ihr bei u.g. System ersetzen? Würde gerne mit hoher Auflösung zocken, evtl. mit Kantenglättung und anderen Grafik-Verbesserungen.
(Festplatten sind SSD. 12 GB Ram)


----------



## Herbboy (16. März 2016)

Das ist schwer zu sagen - die Graka ist noch ziemlich gut, und im Schnitt würde ein moderner Intel-Prozessor zwar ein Plus bringen, aber wie es dann bei Doom sein wird: schwer zu sagen...    eine stärkere Grafikkarte würde halt mindestens 350€ kosten und wäre dann auch nicht VIEL besser, außer die Detail-Einstellungen brauchen zwingend mehr Grafik-RAM, als Deine GTX 780 hat. 

CPU und Board neu bringt da vermutlich auf Anhieb mehr und kostet ohne RAM ab 250-260€.


----------



## svd (16. März 2016)

Definitiv die Grafikkarte, obwohl die GTX780 noch eine tolle Karte ist.

Aber durch welche? Schwer zu sagen, ich würde einfach den Release und die PCGH-Benchmarks abwarten, besonders auf die höheren Auflösungen achten, da
das Spiel ja sowieso auf 60fps limitiert sein soll...

denn, in der Alpha war's, ohne CPU als Flaschenhals, noch so gewesen, dass AMD generell die bessere OpenGL-Performance gehabt hat.
Selbst die alten R9-290-Karten waren schneller als GTX980er-Karten gewesen (dank der 512-bit breiten Speicheranbindung auch flotter als R9-300er.)

Falls DOOM wirklich dein absolutes und einzig gespieltes Lieblingsspiel werden wird, könnte ein Wechsel auf eine gebrauchte R9-290 vorteilhaft sein, da kriegst du,
mit dem Verkauf der GTX780, sogar Geld zurück, haha, oder ein Modell aus AMDs Fury-Serie.

Aber da Pascal vor der Tür steht, kann (oder will/darf) noch niemand sagen, wie Nvidia das kontern wird.


----------



## Herbboy (16. März 2016)

also, ich würde so oder so abwarten, was die Hardware-Tests so sagen, wenn das Game dann draußen ist.


----------



## Specialk (16. März 2016)

Danke für eure Antworten
Spiele auch Fallout 4, was auch das Neuste ist was ich habe
Mein Bugdet wär ca.700. Da wäre doch beides drin? Könnte ich den DDR3-Ram weiter verwenden?


----------



## Herbboy (16. März 2016)

Specialk schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten
> Spiele auch Fallout 4, was auch das Neuste ist was ich habe
> Mein Bugdet wär ca.700. Da wäre doch beides drin? Könnte ich den DDR3-Ram weiter verwenden?


 nur wenn du bewusst zum an sich inzwischen "veralteten" Sockel 1150 greifst, der aber fast gleichschnell wie der neue 1151 (Skylake) ist. Der Vorteil von 1151 wäre an sich nur, DASS der Sockel moderner ist und du schon ab Werk USB3.1 hast sowie einen M.2-Port für besonders schnelle, aber auch teurere SSDs

Ansonsten müsste auch neues RAM her, wenn du Sockel 1151 nehmen willst.


----------



## Specialk (16. März 2016)

Was würdest du für eine CPU, welches 1151er Maiboard und welchen Ram empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (16. März 2016)

Specialk schrieb:


> Was würdest du für eine CPU, welches 1151er Maiboard und welchen Ram empfehlen?


 meinst du jetzt für 700€ NUR für das alles, oder inkl. einer Grafikarte 700€? Willst du auch übertakten?


----------



## Specialk (16. März 2016)

Notfalls würde ich die Karte behalten, weil ich schon gerne mindestens eine Mittelklasse GraKa hätte. Übertakten eher nein


----------



## Herbboy (16. März 2016)

Dann nimm dieses Board ASUS E3 Pro Gaming V5 (90MB0Q90-M0EAY0) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland da bekommst du bei Asus 40€ Cashback  https://www.asus-insider.de/aktionen/gaming-weeks/#nav  evlt. drauf achten, wo genau du es kaufst und ob der Shop auch seitens Asus zur Aktion gehört, kann aber auch sein, dass das keine Rolle spielt.

Als CPU dazu dann den hier Intel Xeon E3-1225 v5, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel 1151, boxed (BX80662E31225V5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland der ist quasi ein i7-6700, nur mit 0,1 GHz weniger Standardtakt und 0,3GHz weniger Turbotakt, was aber an sich nicht zu merken ist in der Praxis. Oder den hier, kostet etwas mehr, dafür auch näher dran am Turbotakt des i7-6700 und identisch beim Standardtakt Intel Xeon E3-1230 v5, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1151, boxed (BX80662E31230V5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  aber beide Xeons sind halt 50-80€ günstiger als der i7-6700, der 320€ kostet. 

RAM zB das hier Kingston HyperX Fury DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2400, CL15-15-15 (HX424C15FBK2/16) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 


Dann bist du bei ca. um die 430€. Für ne Grafikkarte musst du dann lieber noch was abwarten, denn eine GTX 970 wäre zB nur 10% schneller als Deine Karte, außer es läge eindeutig am RAM, wo die GTX 970 etwas mehr hat, aber da hätte sie auch nicht VIEL mehr, weil von den 4GB nur 3,5GB voll nutzbar sind. Da wäre eine R9 390 dann besser, die hat 8GB RAM - braucht aber ziemlich viel Strom. und auch die wäre - wenn es in einem Spiel nicht am RAM liegt - nur gute 10% besser. Eine GTX 980 wiederum kostet schon 500€ und wäre auch nur weitere 10-15% schneller als eine GTX 970.


----------



## Specialk (17. März 2016)

Super Danke


----------



## Herbboy (17. März 2016)

Specialk schrieb:


> Super Danke



Mir fällt nur ein: das ist halt jetzt eine Preis-Leistungs-Konfiguration. FALLS du mal in 2-3 Jahren einen neuen Prozessor für den Sockel 1151 einbauen willst, kann es sein, dass du dann einen Xeon nehmen MUSST, der sich dann vlt gar nicht mehr lohnt. Aber an sich reicht der Xeon 1225 v5 sowieso so lange aus, dass du - wenn der mal schwächelt - ohnehin auch das Board wechseln müsstest für den nächsten oder übernächsten Intel-Sockel (oder auch AMD, wenn die sich mal wieder fangen  ), weil es sich da gar nicht mehr lohnt, noch eine "veraltete" Sockel 1151-CPU zu kaufen.


----------



## Specialk (17. März 2016)

Drei Jahre passen auf jeden Fall


----------



## Specialk (18. März 2016)

Hallo noch mal,
da haben sich noch zwei Fragen aufgetan: Egal ob i7 6700, i76700K oder XenonE3 1230 der "Boxed-Lüfter" passt auf jeden Fall? Will auf jeden Fall nicht übertakten.
Würde evtl. doch mehr Geld ausgeben und den i76700K mit empfohlenen RAM und Board holen. Wäre dies sinnvoll?
Graka dann erst im Herbst oder so.


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2016)

Der Boxed passt, aber bei den k-CPUs bin ich nicht sicher, ob noch einer dabei ist. Der Box is aber bei Last dann eben lauter, selbst ein extra Kühler für 15-20€ wäre da schon viel besser.


Was sich nun mehr lohnt, kann ich echt nicht sagen. Ich persönlich würde die k-CPU nehmen und dann eben auch mal übertakten, wenn das nicht zu teuer auf einen Schlag ist und die aktuelle Graka noch ein paar Monate reicht.


----------



## Specialk (18. März 2016)

Dann werde ich mir die K-CPU zulegen
Welcher Lüfter noch dazu. Gibt es einen bei dem ich nicht viel rumbasteln muss?


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2016)

Specialk schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mir die K-CPU zulegen
> Welcher Lüfter noch dazu. Gibt es einen bei dem ich nicht viel rumbasteln muss?


 Rumbasteln musst du an sich bei kaum einem Lüfter, die sind alle so konzipiert, dass der Einbau leicht ist. Was für ein Gehäuse hast du denn? Bin gleich aber weg, könnte Dir morgen irgendwann dann mal 2-3 nennen


----------



## Specialk (19. März 2016)

Hab ein Big Tower Gehäuse von Cooler Master


----------



## Alisis1990 (20. März 2016)

Also bei dem i7 6700k ist definitiv keiner mehr dabei. Wobei ich sber sowieso eine Armada an Boxed Lüftern stehen habe die noch nie benutzt worden sind 

Wenn du nicht übertakten willst reichen eig. Aber fast alle Kühler um die 20 - 30 Euronen aus um den i7 zu kühlen.

Aber Herbboy wird dir da sicherlich noch ein paar super Kandidaten nennen, da kannst du dich fast blind drauf verlassen.

Aber als Erfahrungswert: 
Ich kühle meinen mit einer all in one Wasserkühlung ( ob sich das lohnt oder nicht ist ne andere frage ich hatte Bock drauf und habe sie durch Handlungsgeschick auch sehr sehr billig bekommen ) 
http://m.mindfactory.de/product_inf...-2nd-Gen--Komplett-Wasserkuehlung_821583.html

Die Kühlung der cpu ist in meinem Gehäuse nicht zu hören. Auch die pumpe nicht. Nur die Grafikkarte macht Geräusche. Die CPU wird unter last (Cinebench und 3d Mark) nicht wärmer als 45°C. Auch nach einer Dauerbelastung nicht.

Daraus schließe ich mal das der neue i7 keine Hitzeprobleme hat. Meiner Erfahrung nach zumindest nicht.


----------



## Specialk (20. März 2016)

Ok danke


----------



## Herbboy (20. März 2016)

Du kannst zB einen Thermalright Macho HR-02 Rev B oder einen be quiet Dark Rock Acvanced C1 oder EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 nehmen, die kosten um die 40-50€, sind alle ein bisschen höher als 16cm - und viele Gehäuse haben halt Platz bis maximal 16cm. Etwas unter 16cm wäre der Scythe Mugen 4 zu nennen.


----------

